
How Computer Algorithms Shape the Way We Behave - EzGraphs
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/12/15/how-computer-algorithms-secretly-shape-the-way-we-behave/
======
ColinWright
Interesting. A submission from yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928145>

This is from the Guardian in the UK, and is word-for-word identical:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/dec/16/networker-a...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/dec/16/networker-
algorithms-john-naughton)

And yes, same credited author, different publication, copyright mark is for
the Guardian.

So it's on the "Raw Story" web site, they say:

    
    
        By John Naughton, The Observer
        Saturday, December 15, 2012 23:55 EST
    
        ...
    
        © Guardian News and Media 2012
    

On the Guardian web site version they say:

    
    
        John Naughton	
        The Observer, Sunday 16 December 2012
    

If you want more information than these provide, try this search:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Kevin+Slavi...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Kevin+Slavin%3A+How+algorithms+shape+our+world)

